# An unscientific CD mama poll



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Today I had a few older women tell me how CRAZY I was to CD, raved about the "ultra modern" sposies, etc. Anyhow, they concluded by chalking it up to my age (I am 24, yep that is right child of the 80s). They figured "new age" YOUNG mothers must be the only ones CDing. Now that is a bit of a generalization....

And I find that hard to believe. But most older women I know cannot fathom forgoing the "convenience" of sposies for cloth. But we all know that is a load right







:

They also said I did not fit the profile for a CDing mama? And that is???? I am not extreme looking, nor am I mainstream looking. Just me









All this got me thinking...so my question, my informal unscientific poll, for you CDing mamas is....how old are you?????









I want to see how right they were







Or wrong!

Melissa


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

um there isnt a choice for me, LOL


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

What exactly should a cd'ing mama look like I wonder...

I'm 28. Do I still count as a young mama? :LOL I guess I'm middle of the road mom agewise...


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

hehe both









You had a birthday I take it?

I was 22 when I started, and I am 24 now (but I feel 21 still







DOES THAT COUNT?)

I should have included I am [this old]....but I feel[this old]







:


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

hehe both









You had a birthday I take it?
Id check my current age, but there isnt a choice for me, take a look and see if you can figure it out, LOL


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
um there isnt a choice for me, LOL


duh! 0-18 instead of Under 18, or 18 and Under. I am not so quick









I get it









Forgive me for saying, but you are so experienced in your writing I would have NEVER guessed you were an 80s child too. In fact I would have thought you had years on me







Weird how you have a preconceived thought of someone and when you find out something that is different than you though, kwim? Not to articulate tonight, forgive me


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL yup, thats me always ahead of my time









now go answer my TP thread, LOL


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
What exactly should a cd'ing mama look like I wonder...

I wondered the EXACT same thing?! I was not entirely sure what they meant, but hey I did not ask. I wish I did

Quote:

I'm 28. Do I still count as a young mama? :LOL I guess I'm middle of the road mom agewise...
I think that is still young. Of course I think anything under 50 is young. All about perspective I guess. Do you FEEL young?









Let me point out, I think 50-75 is middle aged and over 75 is getting old







I do not think once you are over 50 you are old :LOL (In fact my mama is 52 and she seems like she is still in her 30s







)


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
Forgive me for saying, but you are so experienced in your writing I would have NEVER guessed you were an 80s child too. In fact I would have thought you had years on me







Weird how you have a preconceived thought of someone and when you find out something that is different than you though, kwim? Not to articulate tonight, forgive me









I hope no one ever holds it against me though, there is so much I have learned to share with people Id hope they never think i dont know what Im saying just because Im "still a kid"


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
I think that is still young. Of course I think anything under 50 is young. All about perspective I guess. Do you FEEL young?









)

I don't feel any different now than I did 10 years ago. My grandma is the same way...to quote my grandma "You know I still feel like I'm 19 years old. It's only when I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror that I have to stop and think...Who is that old woman? I just try not to look in the mirror that often." She's 75.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

If you are half as intelligent IRL as you are in your posts, then I would say you have no problems. Plus you are not a kid, you are a legal adult :LOL But having not ever known your age I would have thought you to be very experienced, wordly and intelligent--and that won't change now that I do know it. I value your insights and posts, as I know others do. Not to mention, I have always been an old soul. And you seem to be one too.









I do not think it is your age as much as how you present yourself, how you act and how you articulate your thoughts...







And you seem to have that down!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
I don't feel any different now than I did 10 years ago. My grandma is the same way...to quote my grandma "You know I still feel like I'm 19 years old. It's only when I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror that I have to stop and think...Who is that old woman? I just try not to look in the mirror that often." She's 75.









:

I feel 40, does that change my vote? LOL


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Woohoo for the 80s.







I'm 23 and will be 24 in December. It's nice to see others the same age! I'm always the "baby" in social circles.

I haven't got a clue what a CDing mama "should" look like, but I'm sure I'm not it! :LOL


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
But most older women I know cannot fathom forgoing the "convenience" of sposies for cloth. But we all know that is a load right







:

*snort* I was just imagining that 'load'...









It's kinda strange around me - all the people my age think cloth diapers are almost evil/difficult/whatever, while most people that are at least 2 decades or more older than me thinks it's great we use 'real' diapers! FTR, I'm 25, and live in a small town in Idaho.

Our elderly snowbird neighbors saw ds in just a diaper (a plain, ubcpf even) in July and got so excited about it, it was really cute.







My old boss thought it was great, and everybody (save for my bizarre SIL) in our families kinda like that we're doing it.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

26 and 2 months exactly hehe - started CDing when I was 23!









I know we have some seasoned mamas here... but I DO think that young mamas are reviving CDing. I just want Oprah to do a show on it and we will be all set! CDing will be mainstream! :LOL


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll be 28 in a few months. Time goes by too fast once you have kids. Wasn't I *just* 21?


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:

Of course I think anything under 50 is young. All about perspective I guess. Do you FEEL young?
Some days yes and some days no - it depends on how many tantrums DD has had that day and how much sleep DS has allowed me to get that night :LOL

As a woman of advanced maternal age (40







) I know most of my friends do not or did not use cloth. I didn't with DD and only decided to try when some of the Moms in my online playgroup switched. I'm also one of the few in my circle of my friends irl who believe in extended nursing, co-sleeping and no circ......

This is what a old semi crunchy woman looks like








me


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, I feel old now. Where I live we are considered so young to already have two kids (I'm 32), but nationwide I am apparently a geezer. Or maybe all the old mamas here have already gone to bed!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
Some days yes and some days no - it depends on how many tantrums DD has had that day and how much sleep DS has allowed me to get that night :LOL

As a woman of advanced maternal age (40







) I know most of my friends do not or did not use cloth. I didn't with DD and only decided to try when some of the Moms in my online playgroup switched. I'm also one of the few in my circle of my friends irl who believe in extended nursing, co-sleeping and no circ......

This is what a old semi crunchy woman looks like








me


Seriously, If I looked that good now at my "youngish" age I would be posting pics all over the place...:LOL

I'm also the only one I know irl who ebf's, cd's, babywears etc etc. I'm a pioneer in my neighbourhood


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I turned 25 last month.

*I* was born in the 70's.. albeit late 70's but who's counting!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
Seriously, If I looked that good now at my "youngish" age I would be posting pics all over the place...:LOL









Thanks! You just made my day, heck my week!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
I turned 25 last month.

*I* was born in the 70's.. albeit late 70's but who's counting!









Hey.... I turned 25 last month, too.... werid!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Hey.... I turned 25 last month, too.... werid!

:LOL Our first children are boys, both born in the same month.. we are the same age both born in the same month. Anything else you want to disclose my cloth diapering twin??


----------



## Chandar (Dec 1, 2001)

I am 30 did not cd my first dd, and am cding my 2nd dd who is 3 months old. Almost eveyone I know IRL cds, ens, etc...but it took a lot of work and a few years to build our little bubble(as we like to put it). We range from 21-33 for cders.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i'm 22.









it's great to see other young mama's cd'ing!


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm an old bat but having a ton of fun BFing and CDing. I'm a child of the 70s though. Everyone was a hippy WAAAAYYYY back then. :LOL

Jen


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
Seriously, If I looked that good now at my "youngish" age I would be posting pics all over the place...:LOL

ITA, you look great! A beauty.

I'm 25 too, but didn't have a b-day last month, lol.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

23 here...weird, seepae and klothos i thought both of you were older than me! there's a lot of younguns here.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I just turned 28 on the 18th.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Funny, I never think of myself as old, but I guess compared to this crowd 37 is ancient.







I am a child of the 60's!!!!! Don't know if I look crunchy?

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAOG7Ny4bsmzGHg

I had my first child at 34, so thats when I started diapering.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

ummmm, I'm 34 (um, 35 next month







: ) I am totally not crunchy, but among my neighborhood, just the fact that i recycle religiously, keep siobhan away from dyes & hydrogenated high fructose crap & CD, i'm the crunchiest thing they've seen


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

woo hoo! my age group is the largest! I am usually in the minority because I'm so young.. (I'm 20, btw)


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, all you people in your early 20s are making me feel OLD! (I'm going to be 30 in April.)


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

ALICE....























what??? 30 YEARS OLD???







:

I am OFCOURSE kidding, LOL you are too funny. My dh is 28 (this coming friday actually) and I always tell him how OLD he is (in comparison to me, everyone I know is old :LOL)


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

70s hippie kid here. I was 29 in July.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I am 28. Though I often forget how old I am. I feel so young but when I think about nearing 30 I get a little freaked out.

And I guess I fit the image of a cloth diapering mama cuz no one is ever surprised.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kbeth*
70s hippie kid here. I was 29 in July.

Same here! I was born July 19th 1975







When is your birthday?


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm in the 19-25 age group.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loving-my-babies*
ALICE....























what??? 30 YEARS OLD???







:









:nana:







:LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I am clinging to 30 for exactly 4 more days....


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
26 and 2 months exactly hehe - started CDing when I was 23!









I know we have some seasoned mamas here... but I DO think that young mamas are reviving CDing. I just want Oprah to do a show on it and we will be all set! CDing will be mainstream! :LOL

Wait.....let's think this through! Only mainstream if Oprah shows only the dipes that are already easy to get, good ones, but easy to get! Let's keep the WAHM's to ourselves shall we...some of them are already so hard to get! :LOL

I'm 29...really! I just started cd'ing w/ my 3rd child, but really wish I'd known about the great WAHM's back when DD was born! (I was 24 then!)


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm 25, I started cding when I was 21. Wow, that seems like a long time, no wonder I'm so out of the loop


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Child of the EARLY 60's here, had to put at least one vote in the 41+ group, though I think there is at least one more of us.

No one is ever surprised with or questions what I chose to do with my kids anymore. One benefit of being an 'older' mom!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I'll be 33 in a few weeks... sometimes I feel old but now that I've learned I'm one of those hip young chicks since I CD I'm psyched!!!!!!!









Kitty


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

Oooh -- meco -- hot mama!!









I'm 30.

I don't know what a CD mama is supposed to look like, either --- but I look like this.

I only know one person IRL who CDs, and she is 27ish.

My 30+ friends who have kids have no interest (I don't think it is their age - it's their mindset), and my 30+ friends who don't have kids are mildly curious, but they have no reason to investigate further if they aren't having babies anytime soon.

This thread goes to show you that perception is everything!! We perceive each others' posts and insights based on words - and sometimes when we find out age, we discover that our perception is different from what we would have thought if we knew the person's age when they posted. Funny! (I also cannot believe SEEPAE is 18......ummm, she's waaaaay smarter and more articulate than I was at 18 *and* than I am now! You go girl!!)


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hmmmm I'm 35 (until January) I was around for Woodstock and the moon landing (ok so I was only 6 months old LOL)

My DS was born 5 months before I turned 30 (it took me a long time to find Mr. Right). He wasn't cd'd because I didn't know there was a real alternative.

I was 34 when DD was born so I'm approaching that whole "advanced maternal age" thing. I want 1 more and we have struggled with infertility since ttc my son so I think it will be a while before I get pregnant again which will definatley put me there.


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Another child of the 70's here. I was 29 in August.

I've heard that the 30's are the new 20's.....









Kind of funny because when I was a kid I remember asking my Mom if she could choose an age to be, what age would it be? I thought FOR SURE







that she would want to be a kid, of course. She said, "30", and I thought, "But that's so old!!!".

Now that I am nearing 30 I know exactly what she meant.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm 25









Kimberly


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Another child of the 70's, I turned 26 in August. No one says much to me about cding. My mom cd'd me for while and thinks it's nice that I'm doing it, but most people don't say anything. I think it's becuase they know how I am... Once I make up my mind aobut something there is no changing it! Even if they didn't think it was a good idea, they probably wouldn't tell me!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm a young'un too, 19 since August...


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll be 28 in January..Clinging to my 20s for 2 more years!!!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I was 22 when I got pg with DS and started looking into cding...I was a few weeks from turning 23 when I had him. I am now 24 and happily cding. Some of my family that cd a long time ago thought I was nuts for not using disposables. They also didn't think I would like it and I would quit right away...boy, were they wrong.


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm 27 and just started CD'ing this year full time.


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

YAY! I'm so glad I'm not a young'un here. I've always been the baby in family and social groups. I started cding at 20, and I turned 22 in July. Most people are suprised we cd but then I just say how much we're saving over sposies and how much cd's have changed, and they at least see a reason behind it. We definetly don't look 'crunchy.' Although, I'm not sure what crunchy is supposed to look like.


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
Some days yes and some days no - it depends on how many tantrums DD has had that day and how much sleep DS has allowed me to get that night :LOL

As a woman of advanced maternal age (40








) I know most of my friends do not or did not use cloth. I didn't with DD and only decided to try when some of the Moms in my online playgroup switched. I'm also one of the few in my circle of my friends irl who believe in extended nursing, co-sleeping and no circ......

This is what a old semi crunchy woman looks like








me


god didn't you hate that "advanced maternal age" label!

I got you beat - I am 42 and had my first (and only) child just 2 months before my 40th b-day!!! oh, and I feel every bit of it ouch.

I think a lot of older moms that cloth diapered in the 50-60's because there was no other choice did not have the tools to do it properly. I know my parents had to wash in an apt complex or laundromat and I suspect that it did not do a good job as my mom tells stories of never ending diaper rashes and boiling diapers on the stove. Washers are more effective now and detergents have improved so things have changed.
I wonder if most of them were bleaching and wet pailing too which could take a lot of the fun out of it for me lol.

edited to add that I remembed the moon landing







- we set up the tv in the living room and my mom kept us up for it so we could tell our grandchildren one day!

ELizabeth


----------



## mommyheidi (Jul 19, 2002)

Another 70's mama here - I'll be 28 next week.







: We've been CDing for 3 years now with dd, and will do so with baby #2 due in 5 weeks.









My mom CD'ed all of us, but mostly that was because it was the money issue. CPFs and pins, baby!

None of my friends are surprised we CD, but I think that's because most of them also CD. It took a while, though, most of my pre-baby friends aren't really active friends, if that makes sense. My family is really supportive too, and none of them are crunchy. Maybe just cheap???







Even my sister (who is ultra mainstream) is using CD part time with her third since I started using cloth.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

I am 23...I am very surprised to hear these responses. In a good way!







Mamas who I thought were my age are older, mamas who I thought were older are younger...it's very enlightening. And I am almost always surprised to see mamas who use cloth and how "normal" they look (since CLEARLY we are NOT normal, right???!!!)







:

Here's what I look like (I hope, I'm not very good at this at all):
http://homepage.mac.com/pianopad/PhotoAlbum78.html

Did that work, lol?


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I said 19-25 because I'm 25 now, but there's no physical way for me to be a CD mama prior to age 26.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs Dimples*
Here's what I look like (I hope, I'm not very good at this at all):
http://homepage.mac.com/pianopad/PhotoAlbum78.html

Did that work, lol?

it asks for a password


----------



## bebe2 (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm 33 and feel kinda old now.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs Dimples*
I am 23...I am very surprised to hear these responses. In a good way!







Mamas who I thought were my age are older, mamas who I thought were older are younger...it's very enlightening. And I am almost always surprised to see mamas who use cloth and how "normal" they look (since CLEARLY we are NOT normal, right???!!!)







:

Here's what I look like (I hope, I'm not very good at this at all):
http://homepage.mac.com/pianopad/PhotoAlbum78.html

Did that work, lol?

nak
of course you thought i was younger LOL!!!

I need a password to see your pic


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Grrr...it's my dad's website and I'm just not comfortable posting the password all over the net. PM me if you're THAT curious!


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

It's funny - I am 34 and I remember cloth diapers from when I was a child - prefolds or flats with pull up plastic pants. When I tell people I CD I think that is what they imagine. They are always amazed when I show them a cute fitted with a wool cover or an AIO. My mother really encouraged me to CD (as she did - sposies were just being invented when I was a babe and they were very expensive). I think most mama's my age don't think there is a good cloth option. I personally have 4 friends that cd and several that will/would if they have another child. So many of us waited until our 30's to have kids. This is making me feel ancient...

Janet


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm 21. I don't know anyone and I've never seen anyone CD or babywear except me. My mom didn't vax (we had a family member have a sever reaction) and homeschooled, but she's far from crunchy.
Everyone tells me I don't look like the type either. I think they're looking for a Birk wearing, natural looking, woman in her late 30's. That's just what I've heard. I live in the south so, that's not real common. I'm quite the opposite. I'm a young Louis carrying, Manolo wearing, BGBG shopper. People think I've lost my mind or had lead poisoning as a child when I say I CD, babywear, co-sleep, don't vax, make my own organic baby food, and plan to homeschool!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm 26. I started cding when I was 22.

I will now start taking guesses at how old I was when I had my first, lol.

Michelle

ETA: I think I look pretty crunchy. I've been told I "look the part". And I guess I am the odd one out, almost everyone I know irl cds and baby wears and doesn't vax and bfs (extended and tandem...)etc


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

27 now - been cd'ing since Boo was born - I was 25 then.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Hmmmm...17?

What do I win if I'm right?


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
Well, I feel old now. Where I live we are considered so young to already have two kids (I'm 32), but nationwide I am apparently a geezer. Or maybe all the old mamas here have already gone to bed!

Yes I was already in bed :LOL

I'll be 32 in a few weeks, I cd'd my first ds part time 10 years ago, cd's my 2nd ds part time and dd has been pretty much full time since she was a few months old.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs Dimples*
Hmmmm...17?

What do I win if I'm right?










Nope.

Hmmm...a prize. If someone guesses right they can come pet my prefolds, lol.


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobica*
ummmm, I'm 34 (um, 35 next month







: ) I am totally not crunchy, but among my neighborhood, just the fact that i recycle religiously, keep siobhan away from dyes & hydrogenated high fructose crap & CD, i'm the crunchiest thing they've seen










:LOL

I've been wondering for awhile, what is the proper pronunciation of your ds's name?


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Same here! I was born July 19th 1975







When is your birthday?

HEHEHE I am a Christi also and will be 29 in July on the 18th DH is 30 will be 31 on Jan 9 and we we have a 10 yr old and a 2 yr old.....


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I am 26. The other day, dh's aunt (who is probably early-mid 40s) saw our cloth dipes and was so excited. She CDed her daughter who was born in 1978 too and she loved it. So not all older women are anti-CD.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yarnia*
god didn't you hate that "advanced maternal age" label!

I got you beat - I am 42 and had my first (and only) child just 2 months before my 40th b-day!!! oh, and I feel every bit of it ouch.

I think a lot of older moms that cloth diapered in the 50-60's because there was no other choice did not have the tools to do it properly. I know my parents had to wash in an apt complex or laundromat and I suspect that it did not do a good job as my mom tells stories of never ending diaper rashes and boiling diapers on the stove. Washers are more effective now and detergents have improved so things have changed.
I wonder if most of them were bleaching and wet pailing too which could take a lot of the fun out of it for me lol.

edited to add that I remembed the moon landing







- we set up the tv in the living room and my mom kept us up for it so we could tell our grandchildren one day!

ELizabeth

I remember the moon landing









My last child was born 2mo before my 41st bday and I feel it too







(heck, I was feeling "it" long before I got pg w/ him







)

DH and I were both CDd. MIL remembers the arguments when sposies came out about how they would be more hygenic and healthier. Of course that argument was used to sway moms to formula feed (raise your baby "the scientific way") by the 50s. My mom was something of a freak b/c she did natural childbirth at a time when moms were generally doing twilight birthing (mom knocked out, dr delivered baby and let mom see after she woke up out of anesthesia), and she bf when the "science" was encouraging moms to formula feed, etc.

If you live long enough, the "science" of raising babies will change and amaze you, eh? Heck, the rules are different now from when 9yo was born and side sleeping was all the rage (before the "back to sleep" campaign).

Anyway, I see we have 4 votes for the "young" 40s crowd


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

15?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart*
I'm 26. I started cding when I was 22.

I will now start taking guesses at how old I was when I had my first, lol.

Michelle

ETA: I think I look pretty crunchy. I've been told I "look the part". And I guess I am the odd one out, almost everyone I know irl cds and baby wears and doesn't vax and bfs (extended and tandem...)etc


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amym72*
15?


Nope...go the other way...


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow everyone is a lot younger then I thought...even those that run their own WAH Businesses wow kudos to you. I can not even imagine but I wish I had some sort of talent to market.

I am 26 and look about 12 on my bad days lol
My BF is 34 so when we are out together at least I don`t have the finger waging.(sp)

When I am alone with our son or when I was pregnant, I have/had lots of people come up to me and try and figure out if I am married or if the baby has a father in his life...really odd tp be judged by a stranger/co-worker like that.

Most people in public settings don`t notice that we CD which drives me nuts...we go to a swim class twice a week and I always make sure he is wearing his cutest dipes but no one says a word _sigh_
I do have some IRL people in a Mom and Baby group that CD so a little exhange is a given but not like here.

Some of friends that have babies are real supportive and I think were the circumtances different for them would CD at least prefolds and covers.
Other friends roll their eyes...one could not believe that I ordered a dipe _all the way_ from Alberta (Valor Kids)...like I can get that kind of diaper at any corner store or something. Won`t tell her I order from the US a lot...next time I will just say Walmart and see if she reacts. lol

My landlady who is 45 (my mothers age BTW) CD her first three years ago and I hope that she is with her newest baby. My landlord said the other day ohh its a lot of intense work







yumm no how hard is it to throw a load in the washer and dryer...he mentioned wet pails etc. I just said oh we don`t do that it would be too messy ,wish I would have said more. Geesh I hate to think of whats happening to the beautiful GMAR prefitted I gave them!!!!

Most people think we do it for the money umm nope I do it because I love it.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

16?


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart*
Nope...go the other way...









18?


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I am in the most populated group at this point... I am 28, started CDing when I was 26 (when Maxi was born).

When I hear my self say I am 28 I think "Am I that old?!" because most of the time I feel 16.

I am pretty crunch (especially being born in the mid 70's to a semi hippy who was a major AP mama) but I dont think I look it at all -- I dont think anyone would ever guess by looking at me how crunchy I am.

Here is a pic from last night while we were watching the eclipse (I am in my pjs







):

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAN2jNw3cMmzLyg

Oh and there is one of Maxi because he is just SO darn cute!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Am I the only one that had to stop and think, "hmm, how Old AM I?"

preggo brain...


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
This is what a old semi crunchy woman looks like








me

You look 28!!! WOW! I cannot believe you are entering into for 4th decade of life experience







You look very good. If that is what crunchy and 40 looks like, I am there


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I just turned 24 a couple weeks ago. I feel like I'm still 18, though


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Funny, I never think of myself as old, but I guess compared to this crowd 37 is ancient.







I am a child of the 60's!!!!! Don't know if I look crunchy?

Holy cow, you could be Daisy Fuentes!







You look very good for your age! I would put it at late 20s, but if you SAY you are 37 I _guess_
we will believe you :LOL

And 37 is not old. 50 is middle aged so 37 is still in the young years


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm 39 and started cding with my first when I was 23. I don't think cding is really age specific. I've noticed younger and older moms cding over the years. There seems to be those who refuse to on either end and those who wouldn't do it any other way too.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnoliamama*
I'm 30.

I don't know what a CD mama is supposed to look like, either --- but I look like this.

My unofficial research has shown that CD makes mamas look GOOD! And keeps them Young. You are another perfect speciman







You look like all the California girls I went to school with







And that is good!!

Quote:

This thread goes to show you that perception is everything!! We perceive each others' posts and insights based on words - and sometimes when we find out age, we discover that our perception is different from what we would have thought if we knew the person's age when they posted. Funny! (I also cannot believe SEEPAE is 18......ummm, she's waaaaay smarter and more articulate than I was at 18 *and* than I am now! You go girl!!)
ITA. I was quite shocked--ok floored--to read SEEPAE is 18 and loving-my-babies is 20!?!!? WHAT?!? Klothos young too? AUGUSTLIA TOO?!!?!!?

My whole sense of the world has been thrown into upheavel









I seriously am shocked!!! SHOCKED!! And yes perception is everything!!!!


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart*
Nope...go the other way...









20?


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Suddenly feeling old at 31.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs Dimples*
And I am almost always surprised to see mamas who use cloth and how "normal" they look (since CLEARLY we are NOT normal, right???!!!)







:









: I think I am normal for the CD world---which should be the norm and will be one day









Quote:

Here's what I look like (I hope, I'm not very good at this at all):
http://homepage.mac.com/pianopad/PhotoAlbum78.html

Did that work, lol?
You need a password







You can disable it or move it to another temp page on your MAC site


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

31 here


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
I am pretty crunch (especially being born in the mid 70's to a semi hippy who was a major AP mama) but I dont think I look it at all -- I dont think anyone would ever guess by looking at me how crunchy I am.

You do not look majorly crunchy! I am def. major crunch too, but I am not obviously so...unless you talk to me and how could you miss it :LOL

You too are another perfect example that CDing makes you look young-- a new age fountain of youth perhaps?









Oh and you are right, Maxi is pretty freakin cute


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I have to admit I have spent many a night researching things 'til 4am. I'm very up to date on anything I can get my mouse on, LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
My unofficial research has shown that CD makes mamas look GOOD! And keeps them Young.

Well, that explains my mother. She CD'd me and she's 51 now and just LOOK AT HER!

http://www.greenhat.5u.com


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

My unofficial research has shown that CD makes mamas look GOOD! And keeps them Young. You are another perfect speciman You look like all the California girls I went to school with And that is good!!
Yeah Id have to be the exception, Its all downhill after I had him... I need to learn how to do my hair again, LOL(and I need to buy some clothes before the ones I have fall apart, LOL)


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

today is my birthday...I am 27


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RufusBeans*
today is my birthday...I am 27









Sweetpea, I don't even REMEMBER 27. It was before marriage, before children, before the back went awry... heck, it was 1990









And of course, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
































(to do a jig by)


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

:














: to RufusBeans.. doo de doo dee doo dooooo!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amym72*
20?


I was 19 when I had my first. I was 18 when I got pg with her. dh robbed the cradle. Nows hes 37 and looks younger than me







: I have no idea what happened there.

You ladies are all so fine! If thats what crunchy looks like...well then I would gladly look crunchy, lol.









Michelle


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RufusBeans*
today is my birthday...I am 27










Happy Birthday!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm 21.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

:


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks ladies you're all sweet !


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm 27. I would have been CDing at 21 if I had a child back then.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Im 22, 21 when I started CDing. Here is a picture of me and DS
Ill be 23 when DS #2 arrives! Im the only mamma I know IRL that cd's

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...1fa40000001610


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, I'm 24 yet still a child of the 70s (barely). Sometimes I think I'm young for being a mom, because most of the women I know are in their late 20s or early 30s, but then I realize that they're on their 2nd or 3rd kid. If I'd met them when they were my age, they'd have had a kid too. I just don't know anyone my age right now with kids here. I do back in Washington though. Anyway, my OB back in Seattle said about 24 or 25 was the national average for having a kid (or was that having a 1st kid)... I don't remember.. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I began cloth diapering at the ripe LOL)age of 18 when I had ds, had dd at 19 and now here I am at 20.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm 24 (and 1/2) and DS is just 6 mo. BUT my mom is pg with DC #5 and she plans on CDing (she's 47, but don't tell her I told you that







). She only CDed me full time for about a year and my siblings their first month of life, then moved to disposables. With this new babe, she's thinking of cding full time til pt b/c she sees how easy it is for me







YEAH, my first convert (sorta








)


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh how cool to have your mom as a convert. I love it!!!


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm 25 and have a masters degree and a professional job. Alot of my friends think I'm nuts to CD, but then most of them think of gauze flats, pins, and rubber pants. Even I was content with proraps and CPFs untill I discovered MDC.
CD could so easily become mainstream -- Oprah could do a show, mainstream mags could give CDs away instead of sposies, and maybe there could be a mamma in a movie who's a total hyena! Wouldn't that be a riot!


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sovereignqueen*
I'm 25 and have a masters degree and a professional job. Alot of my friends think I'm nuts to CD, but then most of them think of gauze flats, pins, and rubber pants. Even I was content with proraps and CPFs untill I discovered MDC.
CD could so easily become mainstream -- Oprah could do a show, mainstream mags could give CDs away instead of sposies, and maybe there could be a mamma in a movie who's a total hyena! Wouldn't that be a riot!

omg I wanna be in on the wardrobe consultation! Knitting for the stars!!! wooohaaa


----------



## Green4God (Apr 30, 2004)

Well I'm currently 29, so that's what I checked, but I won't officially be a CD mama until I have the baby and I turn 30 a couple of weeks after my due date so that would be a whole separate grouping. At least I'll always be able to say I was in my 20s when I started having kids! Pretty good way to avoid a 30th birthday party, too, if I do say so myself.


----------



## PadmaMorgana (Apr 14, 2004)

I feel old....nah..no I don't









I turned 32 in july, and had #1 kiddo at 29. i remember my early 20's (and really don't like the memories







).

We started CD about 6 months ago, with #2. She likes it, i like it, DH even likes it. I tried putting cloth on DS and got "nooooo" and he gave DD the diaper









I am a child of the 70's...I remember the 80's ...and want to buy those 80's compilation CD's they sell on late night infomercials :LOL


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Oldster of 37 years old here!







I feel every bit 37. I think I look it also. I also probably totally look the part of a cd mama. I am sort of crunchy (after all, I did go to college at UC Santa Cruz - the hippy capital of the world). I had my first child at 33 but didn't cd him. DH says he wanted to but I totally shut him down (don't remember that but oh well...) With dd I started researching cding when I was pregnant and dh was against it. I did it anyways because I can count the number of diapers dh has changed on one hand. I love cloth and if I am blessed with being able to have more babies they will be cd'd as well.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Im 30, and I started CDing when I was 25 with DS#2 (he was born on my 25th birthday so thats a pretty exact age, LOL!).


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Another child of the 80's too. I am 24 but have been cd'ing since I was 22.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I turned 25 in June, but started cding when I was .. 24!









I didn't cd until dd#2 but wish I would have found it sooner!!

I'm the only one I know who has a sling (I have seen a Baby Bjorn or two though!) and uses cloth.. or thinks that bringing babies in bed WON'T spoil them!! I live in a five stoplight town too... and it's the biggest town for 90 miles around


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I'm 33? I should call my brother b/c he was born on my second birthday on July 4th. LOL. I have been using cloth for 2 1/2 yrs now.









Its about to come to a end! *sniff*

Me and my son this summer


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

I'm feeling old reading this thread. I'm 30, had my 1st baby at 30, so that's when I started CDing. I'm one of the first of my irl friends to have a baby, so I don't feel like an older 1st time mom irl. I don't know any CDing moms irl though.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I just turned 30 on the 13th of this month.. and Alice.. You are so well thought out.. I always though you were older than me.. Funny thing this internet!!!

We've been cd-ing since ds2 was 2 1/2 he is now 4 1/2 and outta dipeys, but we have ds3 1 who's in them now..

Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Aw, thanks


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

This a fun thread! In "real life" most moms I know are 5-15 years older than I am, so it is nice to see such a mix here! I started CD with my first son when he was six months old, I was 23. Now, I'm 25 and he is getting to graduate to training pants (26 mo). I am still getting plenty of diaper changes for his 13 mo old little bro, though.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Same here! I was born July 19th 1975







When is your birthday?

Me, too! Mines the 5th!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow, almost 1/2 of the people who voted are 26-30. That is impressive! I did not think the numbers would fall like that!!!

All CDers and CDers-to-be are so wise and intelligent though I guess I assumed we would all be older...there I go stereotyping myself.

Interesting really!!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm 32 for another month and a half. Wow, so many of you are so young! I always feel like a young mom, but I guess it's all just state of mind! I forget I'm in the 'over 30 conspiracy'.


----------



## barbncrew (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart*
I'm 26. I started cding when I was 22.

Ah, this is where the similarities end... I'm nearly a decade older - 34 heck if I would have started having children, even at the age you are now, Steve could have his 6, no problem. :LOL But as it is, he may only get 4 or if he's really lucky 5.







Had my first dd at 28 considered cding but didn't have access to information on cding today (and thought it was like mom did it, YUCK!), made the switch when dc #3 was 2 mo old and I was 32 1/2.

ETA: for those of you who are in your 20s and feel 40 - never fear! I felt 40 since I was 22, so I haven't aged in 12 yrs. :LOL


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I am 37.
I had my first baby at 18yo...yes, I AM old enough to be your mother! :LOL That BABY of mine just turned 19 years old thie past Tuesday, the 26th.

My second baby was the first one I cd'ed. She is going to be 17 years old on November 27th. I have been cloth diapering for just about 17 years, non-stop.

I use diaper service, then bought my own pre-folds and covers. I have pre-folds that have been used on all of my last 7 babies. Talk about getting your money's worth!

Do I feel old? Nope. Do I look old? No idea. My family pic is in my sig line.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Donna -- I think you look SUPER! Holy cow... for all the children you've been through.. you're totally my idol. Seriously. I would





















a beautiful, big family like yours!! (and I would hope that I could look even *half* as good as you do when I'm your age I'd be SOOOO happy)!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
Holy cow, you could be Daisy Fuentes!







You look very good for your age! I would put it at late 20s, but if you SAY you are 37 I _guess_
we will believe you :LOL

And 37 is not old. 50 is middle aged so 37 is still in the young years









I had to google Daisy Fuentes (I guess that proves both my age and my pop culture challenged crunchiness) :LOL

All you young momas are so mature. It truly does amaze me. So much wisdom for such young age. I have changed so much since 19. I can hardly remember who I was.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm 23 and have been CD'ing since I was 21


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm 27 (will be 28 on the 13th on Nov














). I've been cd'ing since I was 25.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Scratch that! I've been cd'ing since I was 6. My little brother was cd'd (as were all of us) and I changed him quite often!







:

And here is a picture of me (looking as old as I am







) http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL19/1...9/69051853.jpg


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I am 39, started cd'ing at 38, about 3 days before my bday.







I didn't cd my older children. I knew about it though and wanted to with the twins, but dh flat out refused and I didn't need the whole burden with twins and a 2 yo. My oldest is 8 1/2, so I was 30 when I first became a mom. That was after 3 years of TTC though.

And I don't feel "old" at all. I feel pretty much the same except for wanting to lose weight.


----------



## Ave'sFaves (Aug 25, 2004)

I was pleasantly surprised that half of the mamas here are around my age (turning 27 next month). To our friends and families, we started a family "early". We are the only ones with a baby, let alone CD'ing!

I don't think there's a stereotypical looking CD'ing or AP mama. Here's us


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ave'sFaves*
I don't think there's a stereotypical looking CD'ing or AP mama. Here's us

You are beautiful! You and your dh (I assume?) are so cute together!


----------

